# Indang



## zeenith (Sep 6, 2017)

I would like to know more about Indang. A countrywoman of mine has been living there for a couple of years now. She has advised that it is great for children - she herself does not have any children so I would like to get more information from people who currently live there and is on this forum.

Zeenith


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Went through Indang yesterday. Not a bad place has Cavite State Univ campus. Still think you would be better off in the Manggahan area of Gen Trias. Access to malls in the vicinity if needed, plus many different banking options, two hospitals built in the last 7 years. Closer to Manila.

Chuck


----------



## zeenith (Sep 6, 2017)

bidrod said:


> Went through Indang yesterday. Not a bad place has Cavite State Univ campus. Still think you would be better off in the Manggahan area of Gen Trias. Access to malls in the vicinity if needed, plus many different banking options, two hospitals built in the last 7 years. Closer to Manila.
> 
> Chuck


Thanks Chuck - crossing it off my list!!


----------

